# Detailed Production Numbers



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

If you're a Ford guy, you know about Kevin Marti and Marti Reports that give detailed information about production numbers on Mustangs. For example, info will tell you how many '72 convertibles were built with 351C engines with Ram Air in Medium Lime Metallic paint and white interiors. Basically narrowing down how many of these specific cars were built. My question is: Is there a similar service for GTOs? Can someone tell me how many '67 convertibles were made red-on-red with white top, 400ci engine, 4-sp manual with hood tach, spinner hub caps and red fender liners? I have PHS report but can't find specific production numbers to know how common or rare this car is.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

No such detailed info by color combination on '67's. One will see certain relatively low option mixes like the late season '70 GT-37 where factory exterior colors were counted decades ago by Fred Simmonds & PHS has that info.


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I've owned '66 Tempest for many years and was member of POCI. They used to publish a membership booklet and I painstakingly went through every VIN number to see how many cars like mine were in the club. I didn't find one that was identical. It wasn't till a couple of years ago that my brother was viewing a 'Movies Car' website that he saw a Tempest exactly like mine on the '60s TV show 'Gidget' with Sally Fields. Her girlfriend owned and drove the car. I bought the '67 GTO a little over a year ago. While I haven't yet joined the GTOAA, I was thinking they might have a registry where this information is available. Too bad there's no GTO 'Kevin Marti'.


----------



## Sallison (Jan 1, 2021)

We have a 1967 GTO coupe with a very low production number 1125 and would like to know if it could be Hurst Edition.


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

These are Pontiacs

Pontiacs are red blooded American Hot Rods

Not Furds or MoPars where they split hairs down to how many cars built that had right side lug nuts torqued at 80 ft./lbs. and the left side torqued at 78 ft./lbs.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

HURST EDITION? Not aware of such a thing.
All manual Trans '67 GTOs used a Hurst shifter.
You could purchase "aftermarket" not from PMD, a set of Hurst Wheels and get a Die-cast Hurst emblem with the purchase which some owners would install on their cars. 
There were some cars ordered with Special Paint that was Gold but this wasn't related to Hurst.

What do you consider a HURST EDITION?


----------

